# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Ostras:el marisco provocador

## Jonasino

> a ostra es el marisco más cultivado y consumido del mundo. Señalo con mucho rigor esta aseveración al evocar una serie de experiencias lejanas y próximas a mi memoria, estrechamente ligadas a mi vida personal y profesional...
> 
> 
> la pasión por comer ostras, como pozo sin fondo en mi adolescencia, cuando apeteciéndome este molusco y observando el rechazo de muchos por el mismo manjar, quedaba sentado y disfrutando, comiéndolas hasta la saciedad.
>  El supremo instante de la iniciación de sorber y comer el molusco vivo; el atrevimiento de catar variedades y tamaños distintos, tanto en su presentación como cocinados en su salsa natural, típica de las cocinas orientales, el triturado sapientísimo de las mismas para enriquecer las sopas calientes o frías; las ostras ,secas o deshidratadas, en polvo para harinar, freír y enriquecer otros pescados menos sabrosos; escabechadas por pìezas, una a una, enteras, como plato principal en los menús de los clubs privados en los países anglosajones, y por fin, como degustación sin medida, celebrada con estusiasmo por los deseosos como yo, en los actos protocolarios de embajadas, consulados y exclusivas presentaciones culinarias de alto nivel en algunas naciones como Francia, Corea, Japón y China. Más elementos de amor personal para las ostras: la investigación, como estudiante, de unos textos inacabados de una tesina sobre los moluscos en la ciudad de Paris; la predisposición del ser humano a las supersticiones ancestrales de algunos alimentos que se creen y -¡¡se notan!!- con poder afrodisíaco; con las ostras se obtiene sorbiendo y comiendo estos moluscos con fruición.
> 
>  En fin, por la sumisión del individuo al recuerdo feliz compartido, cuando afloran también los sentimientos de excepcionalidad en las memorias de placer potente, aquellos moluscos y crustáceos que fueron protagonistas entre las horas cuarta y sexta del día, la madrugada fascinante, y como estrella importante, la insaciabilidad fagocitadora de aquellas ostras planas, plenas y jugosas hasta provocar la banca rota de una pequeña fortuna de ahorro gastada con deleite juvenil. Como digo y repito, la atención obsesiva por una cocina natural hecha al mismo tiempo de misterios en horas sacras del bien comer y con las profanaciones etílicas del buen beber, vodka, champán o un vino dulce  para mi confesión final y total, yo las acompaño con el moscatel oro de Torres, y no es publicidad, se lo aseguro -. La ostra es una delicadeza ofrecida por la misma naturaleza: una sola pieza sorbida al natural, es la provocación fascinante de los cinco sentidos del cuerpo humano. Ya estoy preparado para el tiempo sereno de la narración sobre el mundo ostrícola. Podría mentir pero no debo: la ambición de comer las maravillosas ostras de Galicia nos ha llevado, a la mayoría de españoles, a la falacia total con el predicamento de que la ostra gallega es la única, la mejor ostra del mundo añadiendo el orgullo fatuo de que se pagan más caras por esta razón. Existen muchas variedades de ostras en todo el mundo, la de Galicia, dicen, es la mejor pero, ¿conocemos todo el resto de las variedades que existen en el mundo para asegurar esto? ¿se han visitado todos los países productores de ostras?
> 
> Existen cien variedades de ostras en el mundo, pero en Francia, centro del mercado de este molusco, se consumen dos especies: planas u hondas, pequeñas o grandes, terminadas de criar o no, pero de la máxima calidad.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.cartavariada.com/ostras-e...sco-provocador

----------

camilia55 (24-mar-2017),embalses al 100% (23-ene-2017),F. Lázaro (23-ene-2017),frfmfrfm (24-ene-2017),HUESITO (23-ene-2017),Los terrines (22-ene-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La pasión por comer ostras, como pozo sin fondo en mi adolescencia, cuando apeteciéndome este molusco y observando el rechazo de muchos por el mismo manjar, quedaba sentado y disfrutando, comiéndolas hasta la saciedad. El supremo instante de la iniciación de sorber y comer el molusco vivo [...]


Me siento identificado jeje. Vivas, chorrito de limón y para dentro. Y algún cava para empujarlas.

----------

embalses al 100% (23-ene-2017),frfmfrfm (24-ene-2017),Jonasino (24-ene-2017)

----------


## camilia55

Me encanta tu forma de escribir, de explicar las cosas, es muy amena y útil.

Reuerdo la primera y la única vez que prové las ostras, vivas..., debo admitir que por alguna razón en especial, el hecho de que esté viva ..., es que no puedo...
La prové en un evento de trabajo y me resulto un poco violento decir que no. Lo iban a tomar como un no, gracias, muy negativo.

Gracias por tu escrito y por tu pasión por ello. 
un saludo
 :Smile:

----------

F. Lázaro (28-mar-2017),Jonasino (25-mar-2017)

----------


## ben-amar

No seas egoista, creo que le gusta tambien a alguien mas  :Wink:

----------


## Jonasino

Para que a mas de uno se le pongan los dientes largos:



Fuente: Simplemente hambre

----------

F. Lázaro (28-mar-2017),frfmfrfm (26-mar-2017)

----------


## termopar

claro claro,

Ostras, marisco provocador ...de alergias, intoxicaciones alimentarias, ....




> *¿Cuáles son los peligros de consumir ostras crudas?*
> 
> Las ostras son mariscos comunes que pueden servirse de varias maneras. Muchas personas disfrutan de ellas crudas. Sin embargo, esta práctica puede ser peligrosa. *Más de 50 personas desarrollan una grave enfermedad por comer ostras crudas cada año, y por lo menos 10 mueren.* Esto es debido a la bacteria Vibrio Vulnificus. Esta bacteria es imposible de ver, saborear u oler. Puede ser una pesadilla para el sistema inmunológico humano.
> 
> *
> Vibrio Vulnificus*
> 
> El Vibrio Vulnificus prospera en agua salada caliente. Ha sido localizado al norte de Cape Cod en la Costa Atlántica y se encuentra a lo largo de la costa oeste y del Golfo de México. La bacteria está en su apogeo durante los meses de verano porque el calor le permite multiplicarse más rápido. Aunque puedes ser peligrosas en cualquier momento, las ostras crudas lo son más si se recogen entre abril y octubre.
> *
> ...


Fuente: se me ha quitado el hambre

----------


## Jonasino

> se me ha quitado el hambre


Que bien, así tocaremos a más. Ale, a disfrutar de "una salud de hierro"...

----------

ben-amar (28-mar-2017),F. Lázaro (28-mar-2017)

----------

